# Part Name won't show in Sibelius 6. Help please. [SOLVED]



## Mike Marino (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm using Sibelius 6.2 Everything is fine on the full score, just not when working within the actual parts.

From the main score view I click on Parts, then double-click on the text at the top to open the Score Info window. When I change the part name it changes on the part but is grayed out. Then I click on the grayed out text and press Command + Shift + H (to unhide). It unhides the Part Name on every page EXCEPT for on the second page. It won't even let me delete it. It just stays there grayed out.

Anyone experience this? Is it a bug or something I've formatted incorrectly?

- Mike


----------



## windshore (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey Mike,
If I undertand correctly you want the part name "header" to appear. Go to the score, select all, you'll see the invisible header in the 2nd page of the score. Select it and unhide. You should see the instrument names as headers on the parts now too.


----------



## Mike Marino (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks Mark. I've done that part and the part name "header" appears on every page EXCEPT the second page on each part. I've tried the shortcut, I've done the right-click/select, and I've done the click in the drop-down menus. I've never had this problem before.

Weird, right?

- Mike


----------



## windshore (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey Mike, Pm'd you.


----------



## Mike Marino (Feb 2, 2012)

I sent my score to Mark and he found the problem. The bug was ME, lol! At some point in time during cutting/pasting/editing I must have double-clicked a selection tied to one of the headers, then pasted it it somewhere else in the score.

Thanks again, Mark!

- Mike


----------



## windshore (Feb 2, 2012)

Ha! You're welcome and it actually wasn't you... it's a weakness in Sib when it comes to appending scores. (I'd call it a bug really.) Unfortunately they spent a lot of time and resources on the update for V7 yet this issue isn't fixed... as well as some others.

Anyway, glad we figured it out!


----------

